
China to Ban Sale of Fossil Fuel Cars in Electric Vehicle Push - prostoalex
https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2017-09-09/china-to-ban-sale-of-fossil-fuel-cars-in-electric-vehicle-push
======
baobrain
Here is the non-amp link:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-09/china-
to-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-09/china-to-ban-sale-
of-fossil-fuel-cars-in-electric-vehicle-push)

------
tristanj
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15208565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15208565)

